# Alahna's Adventures and Show Career



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I'm starting a new journal for Alahna. This year I'm going to actually get her in good shape and take her to shows. I'm tracking all of my rides (arena and trails) for speeds, miles ridden, and a nice map of the trails) using the MapMyHike app on my phone. 

Most of you know the story of Alahna, but I'll give a short run down here. I'll include our first two rides and pictures in the next posts though.

I went to look at a thoroughbred mare named Sissy. I was told she was bought at auction, believed to be a standardbred, was used as a 4h project, was sent to the Amish to be cart trained (and sent back, WITH a refund!). At that point, she was gifted to the old man's daughter who I bought her from. Hadn't been ridden in 2 years but offered no buck or rear. Ground manners were absolutely deplorable, and she was dangerous. She cow kicked like no other, bit, struck out, and had no problem running someone over. She was also skin and bones (hidden by her winter coat when I bought her). Two years later she's my go-to horse for absolutely anything, follows anyone around like a puppy dog without a halter on, and is almost perfect undersaddle.

Last year I took her to a show to see how she did with the atmosphere (almost took out two other riders in warm up D: ), this year will be her big year. I plan to do all our local shows and a few of the bigger rodeos once I get her really moving on barrels.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened.


----------

